
Show HN: Logoglyph, a random SVG generator written in Lua - Qwertystop
https://github.com/qwertystop/logoglyph
======
Qwertystop
Hello! I did this to learn Lua, figured it would probably help to get other
people critiquing, harshness fully expected. I know it's probably fairly
clumsy, it's my first time doing anything in Lua, and also my first time
writing anything that emits SVG or other XML.

So, what do you think?

~~~
ebalit
Could you add some examples of generated logos on the github page? It would be
nice to have an idea of the result without having to run the code.

~~~
Qwertystop
Right, don't know what I was thinking. Samples are up now. Some are a mess, of
course, but many are nice (if minimalistic) or would be quite nice if cleaned
up a little manually.

Related/warning... GitHub claims the file is invalid, and refuses to render
it. I'm not sure why; they rendered fine for me locally.

~~~
helb
> GitHub claims the file is invalid, and refuses to render it.

It should work if you add the SVG namespace (<svg xmlns="…"> attribute).

~~~
helb
Yep, it works, I opened a PR in your repo. :)

Most images seem really… random to me, but some of them could probably be
actually used, at least as a base file/idea for tweaking in a graphics editor.

~~~
Qwertystop
Thanks for that. And yes, it's random - that's the idea. My planned subsequent
project is a web-app that will allow people to rate the images (pair
everything with everything and see which is higher-rated), which I will give
several batches with different parameters to see if some settings tend to
produce better images than others.

